# AVAST Ye Hardies! POC 3 Trailer!



## MA-Caver (Mar 20, 2007)

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/piratesofthecaribbeanatworldsend.html
Looks good... but confused... probably because I didn't see the second one (YET!) and thus wonder how Geoffery Rush's character is still alive. Also wondered where Keith Richards is too...  
Davey Jones is back... and oh my stars and garters! Chow Yun Fat!
iratetyp irateton iratedan irateph3 irate2: irate4: irates: irate5: irate3: iratesad irate3: iratehi: irate: Be sure to watch it! iratewhe


----------

